# Prince Hall Mason meets Conspiracy Theorist



## Blake Bowden (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;aM8IpL1yOKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM8IpL1yOKU[/video]


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 3, 2011)

Good find!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 3, 2011)

If I hear one more thing about Jay-Z or Rick Ross being a freemason ahhhhhhh lol. Neither of these gentleman are recognized free masons and that is a fact.


----------



## LukeD (Nov 3, 2011)

Have they claimed to be a part of another Masonic organization, or are they using it as a marketing tool?  I noticed Jay Z has a clothing line out with the S&C on it.


----------



## RockBender (Nov 7, 2011)

Just plain crazy......lol


----------



## Blaster (Dec 25, 2011)

I work in entertainment, and I've questioned many people close to jay z and verified that he is not a Freemason of any form. They're just using whatever seems cool or marketing purposes, just like hip hop has frequently used military insignia jut for the looks.


----------

